# Oracle passwortspalte



## Kenan89 (31. Jan 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei in Oracle eine Tabelle anzulegen, wo Benutzer aufgenommen werden. Problem ist, wie kann ich eine Passwortspalte anlegen, wo die passwörter nicht in Klartext stehen?


```
BENUTZERPW password,
```
reicht das aus?


----------



## nillehammer (31. Jan 2012)

Ich würde das hashen und salten in der Anwendungsschicht machen und in Oracle die Hashes dann als einfachen VARCHAR speichern.


----------



## Gast2 (31. Jan 2012)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde das hashen und salten in der Anwendungsschicht machen und in Oracle die Hashes dann als einfachen VARCHAR speichern.



Ist definitiv das sinnvollste...

Alternativen:
- in der Oracle den Hash berechnen und speichern/vergleichen (würd ich nicht machen da man so ein Klartext Passwort weiter durchreicht als es eigentlich sein müsste)
- Datensätze verschlüsseln, z.b.  mit DMBS_CRYPTO (...aber wohin dann mit dem Schlüssel? )
- Oracle Database Vault (Gut, aber sehr teuer!)


----------

